# Media Day



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Al Iannazzone ‏@Al_Iannazzone
> Mike Woodson:'' i'm not going to discuss Jeremy Lin.''
> 
> Adam Zagoria ‏@AdamZagoria
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Tina Cervasio ‏@TinaCervasio
> #Knickstape #Knicks Interviews on @NBATV 2 PM Eastern Conference Preview Show @ Knicks Training Facility


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Felton looking like he's in ok shape (I think) maybe could use TC and preseason to slim down a bit more.

STAT looks good though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Woody: Knicks have 'legitimate shot' at title
*



> There have been plenty of jokes on Twitter among NBA fans regarding the Knicks' veteran offseason acquisitions.
> 
> New York acquired Jason Kidd (39), Marcus Camby (38), Kurt Thomas (39) and Pablo Prigioni (35) in the offseason. They appear to be on the verge of acquiring Rasheed Wallace (38).
> 
> ...


*Felton has 'big, big' chip on his shoulder
*


> Raymond Felton certainly didn't mince words in his first Q&A session with reporters on Monday.
> 
> He was blunt and brutally honest about his poor conditioning last year.
> 
> ...


*Carmelo says he's ready to make sacrifices
*


> Carmelo Anthony has built a reputation -- and a brand -- based on his ability to score the basketball.
> 
> But he's ready to sacrifice points this season for the sake of winning games.
> 
> ...


----------

